# Need help with Grooming!~~



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

I've got Bobo about 1 month ago and now she's 6 month old. I have some problems with grooming here and need your help!

1. I bathe her weekly and wash her face, feet and butt everyday after going out. I blow her dry and brush her coat thoroughly after bathing and her coat is perfect and she looks like a big fluffy ball. But after ONE OR TWO HOURS her hair starts to curl and tufty. What can I do???

2. She gets the mat so easily that I brush her 2~3 times a day but I still find new ones, especially under the front legs. Is that normal?? 

3. I've been using a slicker brush since I got her (a groomer from PetSmart recommended it to me) but I just read a book about Maltese saying that I should use it. Then I do some research on SM and many people use Madan Brush. I don't really understand since this is my first long hair dog. What is the difference between the two types of brushes? Must I get a Madan brush for my puppy? If yes, which color should I get?

Thanks very much everyone!!!!!!


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

Here are some photos of Bobo and you can see how her culr her hair is...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use Crown Royal Plus Conditioner and it helps CeeCee's hair so much because she had cottony hair on the bodice and it keeps it soft and brushable. I use it on Rain but I have to add a lot of water and mix because she has silky hair. I bought two Madan brushes and I like the purple......It does so well without hurting them when you brush them!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You may have to experiment and find a conditioner that works well with your baby's coat. The pin brushes are designed to be used on long and or thick hair, but you want a good one like Madan that doesn't have the little balls on the tips of the pins.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Using a blow dryer with a bit more force and brushing with a pin brush as you dry can help straighten the coat. Ironing the coat after you finish is really the only way to straighten a curly coat. Using a heavier conditioner (don't dilute it out as much or difference brand) can also help weight the coat. Trimming the ends of the coat can also help it lay better. Broken ends tend to make the coat look poofy. I also use Crown Royal on my heavy coated dog.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

:Welcome 3: Bobo is so adorable. :wub: 

I have 3 Malts myself and each one has a different coat (none are silky). I used to use just slicker brush with our late Cleo and Oscar until I found SM last year. Now I use Madan brush (pink) for everyday and Greyhound comb for combing out stubborn mats. Since I started using these brush and comb, I realized slicker brush was probably not the best thing to use. But then in those days, I only kept Cleo and Oscar in short puppy cut. Other SM members usually use the slicker brush jsut for the legs and feet. 

There are quite a number of threads here that provide great advice on brushing (in layers) and removing/preventing mats (types of brush, combs, shampoo and conditioner to use). I'm still going through trials and errors. Raine and Napoleon are the first Malts that I'm letting the hair grow long. Bobo's hair doesn't look too curly to me (you should see Pasha's hair--the front one on the left of the screen, his hair is curly and can't be left long). Perhaps Bobo's going through her coat change (lots of threads here as well), that's when they're matted a lot. I read that it can start as young as 6 months and go right to over a year old. You may also consider trimming her belly, underarm and leg hair a bit to reduce mats in those areas.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 28 2009, 06:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834593


> I use Crown Royal Plus Conditioner and it helps CeeCee's hair so much because she had cottony hair on the bodice and it keeps it soft and brushable. I use it on Rain but I have to add a lot of water and mix because she has silky hair. I bought two Madan brushes and I like the purple......It does so well without hurting them when you brush them!!![/B]


Thanks! My breeder actually recommended Crown Royal too, after I've already bought one from PetSmart (Recommended by a groomer). I may just shift to Crown Royal since quite a few people her give good comments about it.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Sep 28 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834682


> :Welcome 3: Bobo is so adorable. :wub:
> 
> I have 3 Malts myself and each one has a different coat (none are silky). I used to use just slicker brush with our late Cleo and Oscar until I found SM last year. Now I use Madan brush (pink) for everyday and Greyhound comb for combing out stubborn mats. Since I started using these brush and comb, I realized slicker brush was probably not the best thing to use. But then in those days, I only kept Cleo and Oscar in short puppy cut. Other SM members usually use the slicker brush jsut for the legs and feet.
> 
> There are quite a number of threads here that provide great advice on brushing (in layers) and removing/preventing mats (types of brush, combs, shampoo and conditioner to use). I'm still going through trials and errors. Raine and Napoleon are the first Malts that I'm letting the hair grow long. Bobo's hair doesn't look too curly to me (you should see Pasha's hair--the front one on the left of the screen, his hair is curly and can't be left long). Perhaps Bobo's going through her coat change (lots of threads here as well), that's when they're matted a lot. I read that it can start as young as 6 months and go right to over a year old. You may also consider trimming her belly, underarm and leg hair a bit to reduce mats in those areas.[/B]


Thanks very much! Your dogs are so cute!! I wish I could have more than one Maltese so that Bobo can have some little friends...but I can't..Anyway, I did consider the changing coat issue but am not very sure if that is the case for Bobo..I just wanna find out some possible reasons and see what I can do. I'll definitely go and buy a Madan brush soon. And change the brand of conditioner.

By the way, how often do you need to groom your malteses if you want to keep the puppy cut? I realize Bobo's coat grows really fast (at this age only??), and we have to visit a groomer every 2 weeks, which quite costly :blink: I'm thinking maybe if I keep her coat short then we don't have to do it so often right?


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 28 2009, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834610


> Using a blow dryer with a bit more force and brushing with a pin brush as you dry can help straighten the coat. Ironing the coat after you finish is really the only way to straighten a curly coat. Using a heavier conditioner (don't dilute it out as much or difference brand) can also help weight the coat. Trimming the ends of the coat can also help it lay better. Broken ends tend to make the coat look poofy. I also use Crown Royal on my heavy coated dog.[/B]


 :ThankYou: I will change the brand of conditioner to Crown Royal since so many of you recommend it!


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 28 2009, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834608


> You may have to experiment and find a conditioner that works well with your baby's coat. The pin brushes are designed to be used on long and or thick hair, but you want a good one like Madan that doesn't have the little balls on the tips of the pins.[/B]












These are slicker's brushes right? I don't quite get what you mean the "little balls." 










Here's one of the Madan brush I found online and all I can tell the difference is that the Madan brush has thicker pins and in round shape... :OMG!:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, what a little beauty Bobo is! I have heard that keeping the underarm hair shaved will help greatly with regards to the matting issue there..and still maintains the look of longer hair if you want to keep her coat. I have an 8 1/2 month old that we just love keeping in full coat, so part of the package deal means extra grooming time (and more often too). I use BioSilk leave-in conditioner on her hair after shampooing (it's heat activated, so the blow dryer initiates the conditioner's action), and she feels ultra silky, smells wonderful, and it tames any little flyaways if the humidity drops. LOVE the stuff!
Again, congrats on your lovely little girl and welcome to Spoiled Maltese Forum! :welcome1:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The top picture is a slicker brush. The only brands of slicker soft enough for a Maltese are Chris Christensen or Les Pooches. 

The bottom brush is a Madan pin brush. Pin brushes, especially cheap ones from Petsmart, have balls on the end of the pins. These balls catch coat and pull it out. The Madan brushes come in varying "softness/give" of the pad based on the color. Pin brushes are made to brush through a long Maltese coat. A slicker only touches the surface (and tends to break coat).


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (nyx0313 @ Sep 30 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835500


> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 28 2009, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834610





> Using a blow dryer with a bit more force and brushing with a pin brush as you dry can help straighten the coat. Ironing the coat after you finish is really the only way to straighten a curly coat. Using a heavier conditioner (don't dilute it out as much or difference brand) can also help weight the coat. Trimming the ends of the coat can also help it lay better. Broken ends tend to make the coat look poofy. I also use Crown Royal on my heavy coated dog.[/B]


 :ThankYou: I will change the brand of conditioner to Crown Royal since so many of you recommend it!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Be careful of Crown Royal as it has a lot of scent to it and can cause alergies, also it discolors over time to a light orange.
You might try Pantene conditioner in the tube after shampoo. Puppy's always have some curl to their coat, it will strighten out in time as it grows longer. Don't hold your dryer too close to your pup. I use the purple brush and the orange.
Hope this helps, Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (notori @ Sep 30 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835531


> Be careful of Crown Royal as it has a lot of scent to it and can cause alergies, also it discolors over time to a light orange.
> You might try Pantene conditioner in the tube after shampoo. Puppy's always have some curl to their coat, it will strighten out in time as it grows longer. Don't hold your dryer too close to your pup. I use the purple brush and the orange.
> Hope this helps, Char
> Notori~Maltese[/B]


I can't stand the scent either, but if diluted well it is fine. I've never experienced discoloration...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your baby is so cute. Looks like she may be rolling around after being groomed which will cause mats. I finally learned my lesson about grooming. Brush everyday and a bath once a week. What you are using to wipe her between baths may be a dirt magnet. I would use a no rinse dog shampoo to clean her.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 28 2009, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834610


> Using a blow dryer with a bit more force and brushing with a pin brush as you dry can help straighten the coat. Ironing the coat after you finish is really the only way to straighten a curly coat. Using a heavier conditioner (don't dilute it out as much or difference brand) can also help weight the coat. Trimming the ends of the coat can also help it lay better. Broken ends tend to make the coat look poofy. I also use Crown Royal on my heavy coated dog.[/B]


I think you teach me something every time I come here. I thought using the dryer on low would be better. Thanks for the good advice.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 30 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835577


> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 28 2009, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834610





> Using a blow dryer with a bit more force and brushing with a pin brush as you dry can help straighten the coat. Ironing the coat after you finish is really the only way to straighten a curly coat. Using a heavier conditioner (don't dilute it out as much or difference brand) can also help weight the coat. Trimming the ends of the coat can also help it lay better. Broken ends tend to make the coat look poofy. I also use Crown Royal on my heavy coated dog.[/B]


I think you teach me something every time I come here. I thought using the dryer on low would be better. Thanks for the good advice.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dryer force should not whip the hair. Only as much force as you can control without whipping the hair.


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 30 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835511


> Wow, what a little beauty Bobo is! I have heard that keeping the underarm hair shaved will help greatly with regards to the matting issue there..and still maintains the look of longer hair if you want to keep her coat. I have an 8 1/2 month old that we just love keeping in full coat, so part of the package deal means extra grooming time (and more often too). I use BioSilk leave-in conditioner on her hair after shampooing (it's heat activated, so the blow dryer initiates the conditioner's action), and she feels ultra silky, smells wonderful, and it tames any little flyaways if the humidity drops. LOVE the stuff!
> Again, congrats on your lovely little girl and welcome to Spoiled Maltese Forum! :welcome1:[/B]


 :ThankYou: 

We'd love to keep her full coat but I just read from a Maltese book saying that if you wanna keep a full coat you HAVE to wrap it, otherwise the hair will break up easily and won't stay nicely. do you think this is true?


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (notori @ Sep 30 2009, 05:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835531


> QUOTE (nyx0313 @ Sep 30 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835500





> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 28 2009, 07:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834610





> Using a blow dryer with a bit more force and brushing with a pin brush as you dry can help straighten the coat. Ironing the coat after you finish is really the only way to straighten a curly coat. Using a heavier conditioner (don't dilute it out as much or difference brand) can also help weight the coat. Trimming the ends of the coat can also help it lay better. Broken ends tend to make the coat look poofy. I also use Crown Royal on my heavy coated dog.[/B]


 :ThankYou: I will change the brand of conditioner to Crown Royal since so many of you recommend it!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Be careful of Crown Royal as it has a lot of scent to it and can cause alergies, also it discolors over time to a light orange.
You might try Pantene conditioner in the tube after shampoo. Puppy's always have some curl to their coat, it will strighten out in time as it grows longer. Don't hold your dryer too close to your pup. I use the purple brush and the orange.
Hope this helps, Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do you mean Pantene conditioner for human ??

Thanks!


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 30 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835574


> Your baby is so cute. Looks like she may be rolling around after being groomed which will cause mats. I finally learned my lesson about grooming. Brush everyday and a bath once a week. What you are using to wipe her between baths may be a dirt magnet. I would use a no rinse dog shampoo to clean her.
> Hope this helps.[/B]


I used to bath her weekly but my vet suggests me to cut it back since some skin irritations occur and they can't really find out the reason...

I don't like the wipes either. Don't think that cleans at all. So I usually wash her feet and legs after going out. But I will find out more about no rinse shampoo, maybe that can help.

:ThankYou:


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 30 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835511


> Wow, what a little beauty Bobo is! I have heard that keeping the underarm hair shaved will help greatly with regards to the matting issue there..and still maintains the look of longer hair if you want to keep her coat. I have an 8 1/2 month old that we just love keeping in full coat, so part of the package deal means extra grooming time (and more often too). I use BioSilk leave-in conditioner on her hair after shampooing (it's heat activated, so the blow dryer initiates the conditioner's action), and she feels ultra silky, smells wonderful, and it tames any little flyaways if the humidity drops. LOVE the stuff!
> Again, congrats on your lovely little girl and welcome to Spoiled Maltese Forum! :welcome1:[/B]


Hey I just search Bio Silk online and find out that's a product for human too?? And there are many products of this brand, do you mean the "Biosilk Silk Therapy" ?

Thanks!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (nyx0313 @ Oct 1 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835755


> We'd love to keep her full coat but I just read from a Maltese book saying that if you wanna keep a full coat you HAVE to wrap it, otherwise the hair will break up easily and won't stay nicely. do you think this is true?[/B]


Not everyone with a Malt in a full coat uses wraps, some use them and some don't. I've let my past Malt, Sunny, grow out and I have never used wraps. 
It is your choice. It might depend on how particular you are...are you wanting to show your Maltese? Mine was a companion animal only, so I'm not knowledgable about wraps. 

Your pictures are great!!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (nyx0313 @ Sep 30 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835497


> By the way, how often do you need to groom your malteses if you want to keep the puppy cut? I realize Bobo's coat grows really fast (at this age only??), and we have to visit a groomer every 2 weeks, which quite costly :blink: I'm thinking maybe if I keep her coat short then we don't have to do it so often right?[/B]


I take them to the groomer every 2 months for the full works. In between grooming appoinments, I'd bath them myself every 7-10 days. I'd also trim their nails, trim the hair on the paw pads, trim a bit of hair around the bum area after bath (perhaps every other bath). With Pasha, I have his hair cut to about 1-1.5" on the body. Bathing and drying him takes only about 1/2 hour max. With the shorter hair, there's so much less mats and I only brush him every few days. Mostly it's around his ears, legs and tails that may have some little knots but they come out really easily because the hair is short. 

If you decide to get a puppy cut, make sure to bring a photo or two of hairstyles that you like (look at various posts here or in photo gallery). This way there's no misinterpretation of what you mean as there are several puppy cut styles. Some members, myself included, asked for a puppy cut that ended up with our furbaby looking like a lamb/poodle, etc. A picture will help to make sure you get what you want and everyone's happy in the end.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm looking at your pics of Bobo and I honestly see no curl to speak of. Puppy coat doesn't lay flat
for long after a grooming as it's too short and, of course, romping and playing messes it up some too.

You don't have to let it grow long, but you can without wraps. Many dogs on here are in reasonably
full length coat without wrapping or oiling. It will depend on your dog's texture and how much time
you put into keeping it nice. Many of us prefer shorter cuts. They vary too.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, the grooming pros here have given you great suggestions!

I just wanted to add: I would personally advise against using a slicker on your pup's body, and opting for a greyhound comb for detangling and a Madan brush for everyday brushing. I have the Madan in pink; the bristles are very soft-padded, so there is more "give" when you brush (and no "ouch" for the dog).

I made the same initial mistake of buying the standard slicker brush from a pet store: if you run it across your wrist, you'll see that it scratches your skin and leaves a white flaky trail. It also kind of hurts. The Maltese's pink skin is pretty delicate, so I would avoid slicker brushes on the body or head--unless you use a superbly light touch, and this seems hard to sustain.

Good luck!


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (Canada @ Oct 1 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835789


> QUOTE (nyx0313 @ Oct 1 2009, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835755





> We'd love to keep her full coat but I just read from a Maltese book saying that if you wanna keep a full coat you HAVE to wrap it, otherwise the hair will break up easily and won't stay nicely. do you think this is true?[/B]


Not everyone with a Malt in a full coat uses wraps, some use them and some don't. I've let my past Malt, Sunny, grow out and I have never used wraps. 
It is your choice. It might depend on how particular you are...are you wanting to show your Maltese? Mine was a companion animal only, so I'm not knowledgable about wraps. 

Your pictures are great!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not going to show her, just wanna keep her coat at a moderate length without constantly breaking hairs.. If not wrapping, is there anything extra (besides daily brushing, combing, bathing..) you did to maintain Sunny's long coat?

Thanks!


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 1 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835809


> I'm looking at your pics of Bobo and I honestly see no curl to speak of. Puppy coat doesn't lay flat
> for long after a grooming as it's too short and, of course, romping and playing messes it up some too.
> 
> You don't have to let it grow long, but you can without wraps. Many dogs on here are in reasonably
> ...


Thanks!~ And You dog is so cute! Is her name Cozy? Is she full grown or just a puppy? That's actually the look I will definitely consider for Bobo when she grows up!~ I just want to keep her coat at moderate length, just not too short like a poodle. So how often do you need to groom her to maintain that cute look?


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Oct 1 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835962


> Hi, the grooming pros here have given you great suggestions!
> 
> I just wanted to add: I would personally advise against using a slicker on your pup's body, and opting for a greyhound comb for detangling and a Madan brush for everyday brushing. I have the Madan in pink; the bristles are very soft-padded, so there is more "give" when you brush (and no "ouch" for the dog).
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I've ordered a Madan brush! And before that arrives, I'll only use a greyhound comb first. But honestly, I feel the pin brush is so much better in detangling or dematting...Bobo never refuses me to use a slicker to break the mats, but she'll desperately escape if I were using a greyhound comb...


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (nyx0313 @ Oct 5 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836983


> I've ordered a Madan brush! And before that arrives, I'll only use a greyhound comb first. But honestly, I feel the pin brush is so much better in detangling or dematting...Bobo never refuses me to use a slicker to break the mats, but she'll desperately escape if I were using a greyhound comb...[/B]


Awww, that's so good of Bobo. I have noticed that the Madan is good for general brushing but it misses the little snags/mats that the greyhound picks up. The slicker also misses some of the smaller ones. Sometimes I have to give up and snip a tiny bit of hair off to get out the mats, which only form near the the harness area. :blush:


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

I guess I'll stop using the pin brush but I didn't really use it that much anyway. I've been using something similar to this comb (not sure what it's called) that I found at the cat section at Petsmart which I found to be really really good. I just comb away the eye boogy that Charlie has with the finer side. This comb has been working great for me as I use the bigger side for the matt's and the finer side for other things like body coat/face etc.


----------



## daifan1r (Nov 6, 2009)

If You Forget Me 如果你忘了我

I want you to know one thing　希望你知道 
You know how this is　这是我的想法 

If I look at the crystal moon　当我凭窗凝望

at the red branch　姗姗而来的秋日

of the slow autumn at my window　 红枝上的明月

If I touch near the fire　当我轻触火堆旁

the impalpable ash,　似有似无的尘烬
wow power leveling,
or the wrinkled body of the log　或是褶皱层层的木柴

Everything carries me to you　我的心儿就会飞向你

As if everything that exists　似乎一切都有了

Aromas, light, medals,　芬芳,光明和荣誉

Or little boats that sail toward　就像小舟荡向岛屿
replica watches,
those isles of your that wait for me,　那里, 你等候着我

Well now. If little by little　然而，假若

You stop loving me, 　你对我的爱情淡去

I shall stop loving you　我的爱火也会

Little by little.　渐渐熄灭.
wedding dress,
If suddenly you forget me　如果瞬间你忘了我

Do not look for me　别来找我,

For I shall already have forgotten you.　因为我早已把你忘怀.

If you think it long and mad　我生命中

the wind of banners　过往的猎猎疾风

that passes through my life, 　如果你嫌弃它过于悠长,疯狂
wedding dress,
And you decide to leave me　而决意离我而去

at the shore of the heart where I have roots, 　在我爱情所深埋的心之岸

Remember, that on that day, at that hour,　记住, 彼时彼刻,

I shall lift my arms　我将举起双臂

And my roots will set off　摇断爱的根脉,

to seek another land.　憩于他方.

But, if each day, each hour,　但是, 如果每时每刻
replica watches,
You feel that you are destined for me　如果你也感觉到你是我的真命天子

with implacable sweetness, 　能共享奇妙的甜蜜

If each day a flower climbs　如果你迎向我的红唇

up to your lips to seek me,　每天绽若鲜花

Ah my love, ah my own,　啊，我的爱人, 我心里
replica watches,
in me all that fire is repeated, 　所有的爱火将再度燃起,

In me nothing is extinguished or forgotten　永不会消失, 永不被忘记

My love feeds on your love, beloved,　我情因你爱而生, 爱人啊

And as long as you live　情长今生,

it will be in your arms without leaving mine. 　不离你我臂弯
replica watches,
If You Forget Me


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Why is it that these great informative threads get hacked??


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Are the Madan brushes, Crown Royal, etc. all available at places like PetSmart?

Thanks for such great advice!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nyx0313 (Aug 18, 2009)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 7 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848592


> Are the Madan brushes, Crown Royal, etc. all available at places like PetSmart?
> 
> Thanks for such great advice!!
> 
> HUGz! Jules[/B]


Hi Jules,

Acutally none of these products are sold at PetSmart/PetCo etc, I've got all of them online..

Hope this helps. :biggrin: 

Nyx


----------

